# Looking for some studio lights



## Danzq (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi!

Im in such a happy position right now that we (me+the wife) are about to move into a bigger house which has the option for a small home studio. Im very excited and currently looking for some decent home studio light sets.

I usually prefer to buy quality products that last a bit longer and are better in use. After doing some research I've found that quality studio lighting kits can be quite expensive. This has caused me to look into the 2nd hand market. 

I actually got a pretty good deal on a Multiblitz 250 studio kit with 3 head units, stands, umbarellas, syncs and some reflectors - all in a aluminium casket. Does anyone have experiences with this brand/kit? My friend has offered me this so I'd be quite confident buying from him. 

Tips and suggestions are welcome. I cant wait to get my hands on some lights and start working and learning! 

-Dan


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 6, 2015)

Danzq said:


> Hi!
> 
> Im in such a happy position right now that we (me+the wife) are about to move into a bigger house which has the option for a small home studio. Im very excited and currently looking for some decent home studio light sets.
> 
> ...



Looks like the whole thing is quite inexpensive so I wouldn't think about it too much. 
(this store sells it used for $ 299 http://columbuscameragroup.com/page/3/)
I am sure it will be a while until you run out of things you can do with it and look to upgrade. 
Congrats on getting to build a home studio


----------

